# share the distros



## rakee (Nov 17, 2004)

hi ppl
i do have a collection of linux distributions that i bought,came with magz,downloaded etc.And also i dont have the ones i need.Can we all people share the cds,dvds of linux distros...  hope this will stop us downloading or wandering elsewhere.first please post your list of linux or oss here.Then the others can contact you ...thank you

mine
Fedora core 1-dvd
red hat linux 7.1
red hat linux 9
suse 9.1 personal
ELX bizdesk 4
Knoppix live cd
Morphix live cd
Free bsd
Pcq linux 2004


i need
mandrake 10.1 linux
fedora core 3
suse 9.1 professional
knoppix 3.6
debian unstable sid
slackware 10.0
mepis 2004
--all in complete sets...if in dvd it will be much handy..as some cd media might give problems when installing.

and for the updated linux distribution reviews visit
www.distrowatch.com
it is a very much usefull site
thank you guys
-rakee


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 17, 2004)

I can get you :
Knoppix 3.6
Ubuntu 
Gnoware


----------



## firewall (Nov 17, 2004)

Mandrake 10.1 
Fedora core 3 



complete list : *linuxjunkies.org/cds.php


----------



## Prashray (Nov 17, 2004)

Huhh!!!
I only have the ones which came with Digit.


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 17, 2004)

LOL 

I have RHEL 3.0, RH9, Solaris 8,9,10 (x86), FreeBSD 4.x, 5.x, Deb 3.0r2. To be frand buddy no use of tons of distro. Stick with one, master it and use it.


----------



## imgame (Nov 17, 2004)

how good is ur connection speed  ......???? if it is good  u can download most of u need from 

*www.linuxiso.org/

i have most of them with me  ......but i don't write them on cds as every six months or so they come up with version i have ISO's


----------



## swatkat (Nov 18, 2004)

I have,apart from those given in Digit,
1]College Linux
2]DeLi Linux
3]Movix and Movix2


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 21, 2004)

Can you give me College Linux?


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 21, 2004)

Hmm ... I need Slackware 10, and have only redhat 6.0 & 7.0


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 22, 2004)

Knoppix 3.6
Gnoppix 0.8
Mepis
PCQ Linux 2004
Damn Small Linux

etc.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 22, 2004)

Just got another one:-
Skole Linux


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 22, 2004)

mandrake 8.2 - 9.1
redhat 9
suse 9.0
xandros open distribution
slackware 10
knoppix 3.6
knoppix 3.5 DVD
Freebsd 4.2 + the 5.2 on digit


so if any one wants to borrow or wants me to mail a copy pls contact me.


----------



## diab0lic666 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mandrake 10
FC 2
SUSE 9.1 personal
RH 8...

One question to GNUrag. wch Distro wud be Good for a Linux newbie like me. I keep formating and installing diff distros and i dont seem to rest on one. i want to take up RHCE in near future, any suggestion for that? thx.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 22, 2004)

Real newbies should prefer Knoppix 3.6 ... 
Smart newbies should use SuSE Professional edition... but that's just my opinion... choice of distros differs from person to person and taste

as for RHCE, contact some professional training centers in your city... they'll be in a better position to give you counselling regarding this ...


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 22, 2004)

my list:
redhat 9
fedora core 2
slackware 10
lycoris 1.3
knoppix 3.2, 3.6
slax live
gnoppix 0.8
suse 9.1 pro, suse 8.2 pro (got the free copies from novell)
suse 9.1 personal
ELX bizdesk 4
mandrake 9.1

i have registered for copies of Ubuntu too
havent burned images of freebsd coz i heard its not for the learners. i have PCQ linux cds, but they r corrupted 

next: maybe will buy this mnths lfy and that will add mepis.....and maybe i'll try to get gentoo 2004.3 from FreedomOne.


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 23, 2004)

I also have FREEDUC CD 1.4 I think ...


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 23, 2004)

Well my list:
Operating Systems
---------
MEPIS Linux
Suse Linux 9.1
Morphix (Full of linux games, even DOOM!!)
Gnoppix o.8
Fedora Core I
Knoppix 3.4 , 3.6
ELX Linux
Damn Small Linux
Dragon Linux
Vector Linux
FREEDUC CD 1.4
Floppix
SME Server
Standard Bussiness Server etc...

Softwares
--------------
9 cds full of softs including PCQ software bundle  

I need:
Lycoris
Slackware
Mandrake Linux
College Linux
Fedora Core III [IMPORATANT]
Red Hat


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmm I think I have more Linux and least knowledge about Linux in here...


----------



## rakee (Nov 25, 2004)

cool guyz keep it going..sure think that this will help others to get their hands on linux


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 25, 2004)

Can anyone provide me Fedora Core III. Willing to pay transportation cost.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 26, 2004)

Wait till some mag (Digit, PCQuest or LinuxForYou) give it. I will tell you then


----------



## sujithtom (Nov 26, 2004)

I am also subscribing Linux for you. I don't think they will give them now. I got Core I when Core II was released. Lets wait for it till Core IV is realesed.


----------



## red (Mar 22, 2005)

*need solaris 4 amd64*

hi
i 've already posted this but thought will make another effort
i need solaris for amd64 . if anyone is willing to share please let me know . i am willing to pay for the cds and the courier


----------

